# Narrow tires



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Can I run 235 45 17's up front on my GTO? I am getting stut rub and excessive tire wear on the inner inch of my front tires. I know the Holden runs a narrower tire and think they will fit better and not rub.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It would be best to find out whats causing the rub and fix it. No matter how you look at it there's a problem that needs addressed. Putting a smaller tire on is a band aid fix.


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I read an article hear on the forum that indicated this is a common GTO issue due to the increased tire size relative to the Holden. Per the article one fix is to adjust the wheel camber to -.3 or -.4. I am just wondering if downsizing the front tires will also fix the problem?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a chart showing the difference in the 2 sizes, I would have the alignment checked before changing tire sizes,


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> It would be best to find out whats causing the rub and fix it. No matter how you look at it there's a problem that needs addressed. Putting a smaller tire on is a band aid fix.


:agree read and heed this.

And this: http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Fix your suspension. Smaller tires won't help.


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks again. I have an appointment with the local Pedders dealer to check the suspension and install the new rubber. Hoping to get away with just a bushing kit but will see in a week. Will let you know what I install and how it performs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rocksand Racing should help you alot. I belive they have a shop fairly local to you... if you aren't already going there


----------

